# BAD walking experience



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I took Kodie to Smithville (a little village near our house that has little shops) for a walk a few months ago. He had his little yellow booties on and his harness. We always get stopped a million times so people can see him and ask me tons of questions about him (they always call Kodie... a "her"







). Anyway.. we were walking along and these two older women and their husbands (prob over 60yrs old) were there and loved Kodie. Well these women were feisty! The one woman bends slightly over and pulls Kodies lead up trying to get him to come up on her leg or something!! I could see his harness pullin at his little chest!! I got fired up so fast! I got nasty with her...







"what ARE YOU DOING!?!! "STOP THAT!" "DO NOT PULL ON HIS HARNESS! HES ONLY 3LBS! You CAN HURT HIM!" :excl:







She looks at me and goes "I want to hold him and he wont come up"..







Thats all she had to say to me. I told that woman that Kodie does NOT like strangers picking him up anyway! I have never seen someone ever do that before in my life. She was basically going to use Kodies lead to pull his body up to her arms!!!!!! I'm still in shock just thinking about it.  I hate stupid people! Especially if it can have the potential of hurting my BABY!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Was she expecting the 3lbs dog to jump off the ground into her arms?!? :new_Eyecrazy: even if he did want to be help she still would have had to ben over hte pick him up, that was just a really stupid thing to do on the lady's part. When people come over to see sunny i usually pick him up and hold him so they can pet him i just feel more comftorable about it that way, i mean i let friends and stuff hold him i just dont trust strangers lol


----------



## bulilitsdad (Nov 19, 2004)

Some people can be so S T U P I D!! I agree with Lilly521, though. I, too, Pick up Bulilit so they can pet and fuss over him. I don't want them to pick him up for several obvious reasons and one of them is that a lot of people don't know how to pick up a small dog. Better I beat them to it than I "Beat" them for hurting him







.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like the same sort of people who love to touch pregnant women's bellies or pat small children on the head. And then they get offended when you tell them not to touch you or your children! People never cease to amaze me with their rudeness. 

BTW, where is Galloway?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

also, i dont like it when (Even my own friends) holding jong-ee and not holding /supporting her back legs !!!!!!!









so shes just held by the chest but shes dangling her hind legs in the air !!!

u hvae to support their back legs or they feel insecure and scared!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 24 2004, 07:17 PM
> *also, i dont like it when (Even my own friends) holding jong-ee and not holding /supporting her back legs !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I TOTALLY AGREE! You cant just hold a small baby by the chest! I support Kodie's butt and legs! As you can see.. i'm holding Kodie in my signature right below this post! That drives me crazy! and i NEVER let strangers hold him!

I usually DO pick Kodie up when people are looking at him... but we were still basically walking... so i didnt bother.. ya know.. i was tryin to make it a fast.. "oh.. lets see the people" thing.. Anyway... i forgot to say that Kodie didnt want to even be touched by this lady! He was backing up everytime she got closer... and she would use his lead to pull him closer...while he pulled the other way... i hope that makes it clearer.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That's just outrageous.. people just don't respect personal space anymore. I was at Petsmart not too long ago and this kid just comes over and starts pulling on Tuffy's hair and just getting in his face.. I immediately picked Tuffy up to get him away from that little twerp.. and naturally, the parents were nowhere to be found. Ugh.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww... poor Tuffy! 







I would probably yell at the kid! haha..







I cant stand BAD kids!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I HATE letting people(who doesn't own maltese) touch my baby. I always try to say "she's not friendly" or "she might bite" but everytime people come around she gets so happy and start to lick their hands.







Yuck!!! She's not a team player...


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

DMZ, I like that!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 26 2004, 02:07 PM
> *awwww... poor Tuffy!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I so wanted to yell at that kid, but I figured that as soon as I started laying into him, his parents would suddenly appear and I'd look like the evil one.. :new_Eyecrazy: Ugh, people irritate me so much.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh geez how rude!







Poor Kodie.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Nov 25 2004, 09:08 PM
> *That's just outrageous.. people just don't respect personal space anymore.  I was at Petsmart not too long ago and this kid just comes over and starts pulling on Tuffy's hair and just getting in his face.. I immediately picked Tuffy up to get him away from that little twerp.. and naturally, the parents were nowhere to be found.  Ugh.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Geez that is rude too! I can not stand kids that do not behave and/or parents that do not watch their kid at all.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 27 2004, 06:39 PM
> *I used to live in a neighborhood where people were much too grabby.  I started a rumor that Noodle had a contagious skin disease.  End of problems.  (this was in America)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18831*


[/QUOTE]

Lol that is too funny!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Nov 27 2004, 07:34 PM
> *I HATE letting people(who doesn't own maltese) touch my baby. I always try to say "she's not friendly" or "she might bite" but everytime people come around she gets so happy and start to lick their hands.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

aww....lol











> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 27 2004, 07:39 PM
> *I used to live in a neighborhood where people were much too grabby.  I started a rumor that Noodle had a contagious skin disease.  End of problems.  (this was in America)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18831*


[/QUOTE]

LOL...I'm glad i'm not the only person having these problems!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

People seem to assume when i take sunny out i took him out just so that they could see him, on the way home from my sisters house for thankgiving be and sunny got out at a gas station so he could pee and this lady brings her daughter over and without asking me tell her daughter to go pet the dog i was like ummm not a petting zoo anyways i picked sunny up and told the lady he bits (he dosnt but oh well lol) i just wasnt in the mood to deal with it, the traffic was so bad a 6 hour drive took 11 hours becuase the shut down the turnpike while i was on it so having to deal with people disiding that my dog was a roadside attraction wasnt something i felt like dealing with


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

on thanks giving i of course brought maxi to my brothers and my brother was telling him up up on the couch and maxi wasnt listening cause he only wants to go where i am







( love it) anyway my brother proceeds to try and pull him up by his leash im like what the heck are you doing , maxi is too delicate for that i almost killed him i mean dont pull him like that ...i know my brother would never hurt him but how dumb was that


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Nov 29 2004, 03:33 PM
> *People seem to assume when i take sunny out i took him out just so that they could see him, on the way home from my sisters house for thankgiving be and sunny got out at a gas station so he could pee and this lady brings her daughter over and without asking me tell her daughter to go pet the dog i was like ummm not a petting zoo anyways i picked sunny up and told the lady he bits (he dosnt but oh well lol) i just wasnt in the mood to deal with it, the traffic was so bad a 6 hour drive took 11 hours becuase the shut down the turnpike while i was on it so having to deal with people disiding that my dog was a roadside attracktion wasnt something i felt like dealing with
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19247*


[/QUOTE]
I agree.. i hate dealing with it too! -_-


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

People can be so rude sometimes! I know sometimes when i'm out with coco in the yard, people drive by in their cars and laaaay on the horn and point at her and she like jumps every time. Do they get a kick out of scaring a tiny dog!? I'm like, *half smile... yeah... half wave... that's my dog... yeah she's 2 lbs so far... yeah, she's little*
I think it's great when people are interested, but, hey, lay off the horn.

I was nervous on thanksgiving like crazy because my one neice who's 8 and can be a little crazy, comes upstairs, takes Coco out of my arms, walks downstairs with her to where my other 10 neices and nephews ages 1 1/2 - 8 are running around like mad, knocking eachother over and screaming at the tops of their lungs. Oh mannn.... i thought for SURE someone was going to knock her out of her arms. Now, she's at that age where she's trying to be all grown up and stay out of trouble, but still, i was nervous. I thought it was pretty rude just to take Coconut out of my arms without really asking, neice or not. Yeah, she has a puppy, but he's a much sturdier pup. Jay was like "Where's coco?!?! Why does she have her?!?! We have to go get her NOW!"

People in my neighborhood, besides the car honking people are very respectful of mine and Coco's space. My one neighbor always makes sure to ask first before petting (It can be hard to keep coco concentrating on going potty with people around.) and it's always after she's all done with potty.
She loves Coco and was very concerned about her going through the fence and getting hurt.
Almost everyone except for that neighbor is older, mid-60's and up, and they're very nice and respectful and just chuckle at her.
I don't mind people petting who ask, (besides family that is, they can pet any time they want.







)
because Coco looooves to see people. Even the vet. She loves the vet! After she got her shot today, she wanted to go BACK in her arms. Unconditional love....








I digress... again.... sorry!


----------



## bulilitsdad (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't have a whole lot of problems with people trying to pet Bulilit without my permission. Being 6'3 and 290 lbs and a scary look can bring out the "niceness" in most people (especially kids). But there are always the exceptions and I just deal with it on a case by case basis "Hey DUMMY, YOU GOT A DEATH WISH, leave the dog alone!"







Did I just say that?









Bulilit loves his vet too. Can't really blame him, she is very pretty and nice and always makes a fuss over him. She's been seeing him since he was a pup (He'll be 10 in May). She talks to him and says things like, "Ok Bulilit, time for your shot" and he'll sit real still while she gives him a shot. She always trims his nails for me when we go for check-up or whatever. Now when I try to trim his nails, I can't keep him from squirming long enough to complete one paw. With her, he actually holds his paw up like he's getting a salon manicure







I can't win


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bulilitsdad_@Nov 29 2004, 11:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


So cute!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bulilitsdad_@Nov 29 2004, 10:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
hehe thats cute!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

UGH! I just had to bring this thread back up!
Jay said today when he took Coco out at work today some lady getting in her car saw her and was like "OHHHHH IS THAT A DOG?!" She gets out of her car, comes right over, PICKS COCO UP and holds onto her for 2 minutes!!! WHAT!?!? That's MY DOG! What gives a perfect stranger the right to come up and pick up my dog!?!?
I was like "What did you say!?!?" He was like, well... i didn't say anything... she seemed nice, but i was thinking "Um, you're touching my dog..."
UGHUGHUGHUGH!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ehhhhhhhhhh... Kodie wouldnt be still in someone elses arms... so they would prob drop my baby! Then I would have to $%&^*&@#@$!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh, she wasn't still at all! That's the thing! She could've easily dropped her! I never thought i'd have a problem like yours, but i did. heh. And as soon as Jay told me about it, i thought of you and ran over here! haha.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

THE NERVE OF SOME PEOPLE!! GRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!









I totally understand what you felt!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah! You know, i told my mom about it tonight and she got so mad and was yelling that she might've taken her. She was getting all worked up. :new_Eyecrazy: 

By the way, i just sat here and watched your signature cycle through about 10 times! Kodie is SO CUTE! I can not believe! I'll have to show the hubby tomorrow when he wakes up.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I am such an obsessive dog nut that I have to greet and pet every dog I see, regardless of size or breed, so I understand that others might be drawn to Sylphide. She is so pretty and perky that even people who don't like dogs can't resist saying hello. I let people pet her as long as Sylphide is ok with it. But I would NEVER let a stranger or kid hold her (there are no kids in my extended family--we all have kids over 18, now, since my son turned 18 yesterday).

Sylphide is embarrasingly loving and kissy to strangers who come into our home, but very reserved out in the world. She'll gladly let kids and strangers pet her _as long as _ she is being held by mommy, daddy, or big brother, but won't let strangers near her otherwise (backs up into our legs, growls or barks, and very quickly gives us the "pick me up" look.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Dec 11 2004, 02:25 AM
> *Yeah! You know, i told my mom about it tonight and she got so mad and was yelling that she might've taken her. She was getting all worked up.  :new_Eyecrazy:
> 
> By the way, i just sat here and watched your signature cycle through about 10 times! Kodie is SO CUTE! I can not believe! I'll have to show the hubby tomorrow when he wakes up.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
awww... thanx u!







Your baby is a cutie too!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Grown people who are rough with teensy dogs need to be spanked into reality.

Yanking his harness my eye! I probably would have yanked on her hair and told her "How did that feel?"

I don't like that one bit. That's just being mean and manhandling with a little dog. If someone grabbed my Dobe's leash and yanked I'd have a similar reaction-only difference is Mique would probably look very surprised and pull back. (And he's a BIG boy-she'd have been off her feet)

Then I'd have laughed-MBwahhhahahhhhahhahh!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Dec 12 2004, 05:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Airmid, how do you handle having a Doberman and a Maltese? I had a male Doberman many years ago . . . I assume you keep them apart or supervise any contact?


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 12 2004, 08:12 PM
> *Airmid, how do you handle having a Doberman and a Maltese? I had a male Doberman many years ago . . . I assume you keep them apart or supervise any contact?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22387*


[/QUOTE]

Actually they play pretty well together, but only when I'm right there. Angel pretty much OWNS him at this point. lol. If she had been a boy, there's no way we could have taken him. Mique is Male dog aggressive...a famous dobe trait!

He is my second doberman. Half brother to my first. (Frozen semen) Gentry, my first Dobe accepted any creature, male or female we brought in. He was the most tolerant and sweet dog I've ever had or have met.

Mique is a little different, but after his initial "tough-guy" act, he warmed right up, and today she took his toy (twice her size) and sat on it, so he couldn't get it! He just sat there like a baby and whined. 

But, I'm always there. If I go anywhere, even a few feet away, I pick her up. He could step on her, not meaning to, and hurt her or worse.

Most of the time, she's on the couch, so there's more advantage for her. She loves him, and searches him out.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Airmid... awww...Kodie did the same thing with our other dog before he passed away.. he was a Beagle. Its really cute!







I am glad to hear that you watch them together as much as you do... cause you just never know. I have hear of stories of all of a sudden the bigger dog attacks the Maltese. Your a responsible mother!


----------

